# 1987 300zx NA 2+2 overheating and no power



## knutlovhoiden (May 29, 2009)

So i recently purchased a 1987 Nissan 300zx, non-turbo, 2+2. The car had overheated once, but to fix this the heater core had been bypassed and the water pump replaced. still after picking the car up and driving it 8-10 miles on the freeway the car overheated. me and my dad managed to get the car home by driving it 8-10 miles, stopping, filling with water-through radiator cap, driving another 8-10 miles etc. 
Ok, water runs through the radiator, the water pump works, the fan turns, yet still the car over heats. It seems that all the water that me and my dad poured in through the radiator cap has just turned to steam. Does anyone have any clue how to fix this?
Ok and the car idles crappy, and dies after 10 seconds of it not being given any gas. And when i stomp on it the car accelerates like i'm barely pushing on the gas.
So far the only thing i've replaced is the Distributer Cap. 
Any help is welcome.


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

first thing you should try is a radiator flush and to change the radiator cap. try that and see if it helps the over heating. as for the loss of power check your maf and tps. because i doubt the problems are from the same thing.


----------

